

Cool URIs for the Semantic Web - p4bl0
http://www.w3.org/TR/cooluris/

======
divtxt
There's no payoff for me as a developer to make my website 'semantic'. The
only semantic part of my websites is 'robots.txt'.

A nice step forward would be by giving me a way to separate data &
presentation. E.g. when a user navigates to list page 2, let me send only the
data and reuse the layout html like how we can do with css.

Now, I also happen to consider the Semantic Web to be a delusion that
sufficient semantic information can achieve strong AI. I may be wrong, but not
any time soon. :)

(edits)

~~~
enobrev
You can do this already. I've done it on a few client projects, mostly to make
an instant API for my own JS needs on any page.

Make it so every page extension can be changed to .json, and the response is
the data used to build that page.

This is exceptionally easy if you're using a templating library. Just check
the extension on the current url and respond in that format (I've done the
same with XML and PDF when necessary).

------
parfe
Why?

